# The Protein Shake Diet



## Chef Guest (13/7/14)

My far too busy schedule has forced me to this.

I do however get my guaranteed 3 meals per day. Tried this once before and lost 10kg in 3 weeks. So I figured I'd try it again as it's cheap and effective. No gym involved here. Just protein shakes and bananas or other quick and easy fruit.

Was just wondering if I'm the only one crazy/stupid enough to do this.


----------



## RIEFY (14/7/14)

please share

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BhavZ (14/7/14)

I used to do a protein shake diet.

Works well provided that the protein shakes you consume are low in carbs. It also depends on which protein shake you take.

MRP Shakes are good but they can taste horrible and many of them don't mix well so you end up with this lumpy shake.

Whey Protein shakes for me work the best, variety of flavours, very low in carbs (1 to 2 grams of carbs per serving) and it is very very smooth.


----------



## BhavZ (14/7/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> please share
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


The way I used to do is as follows:

1 x 200ml Whey Protein Shake when I get up in the morning followed by a glass of water. (between 5 and 6 am)

1 x Breakfast (solid meal like cereal or eggs and toast etc between 8 and 9 am)

1 x 200ml Whey Protein shake (between 10 and 11 am)

1 x Lunch (solid meal between 1 and 2 pm)

1 x 200ml Whey Protein shake (between 4 and 5 pm)

1 x Supper (solid meal between 7 and 8 pm)

Remember the solid meals are small portion meals, no more than 200g of any meat/poultry/fish. Minimal starch and lots of greens. Steamed or grilled food preferably and a minimal amount of breads.

Weight loss will vary from person to person and losing more than 1kg a week is generally not sustainable. So if you do decide to come off the diet after some time remember to not just stop but rather wean yourself off the diet. 

Hope that helps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (14/7/14)

@BhavZ is right.

Avoid bananas, they're carb rich and high-gi. Great for energy however. Avoid sugars too.

A decent breakfast goes a long way thoughout the day - be it some oats or eggs.

Most of all, calories are calories. You can eat healthily all you want, but if you have 800g meals (I was super hungry after boxing a few years back and weighed my food) you'll never drop weight.

Budget dependent, go caveman. Biltong/dry wors and nuts are probably the best in between meal snack you can have.


----------



## Chef Guest (14/7/14)

I will never go off bananas I'm afraid. They're one of my favourite fruits and that's just an unrealistic expectation. Plus I need to get carbs from somewhere.

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (14/7/14)

You should see my brothers missus. She enters competitions and shit. Tiny slip of a woman, but so toned it's unreal. And she demolishes bananas.

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## Mike (14/7/14)

Pretty sure she hits the gym hard though eh? Do you?

Didn't bother to ask if you're active or not, just assumed you're not. My bad!


----------



## BhavZ (14/7/14)

Chef Guest said:


> I will never go off bananas I'm afraid. They're one of my favourite fruits and that's just an unrealistic expectation. Plus I need to get carbs from somewhere.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


There are some awesome banana flavour Whey Protein out there.

I can't remember the name of the one I use, will get it tonight and pm you the name is brilliant. I am a banana junky and I love bananas and anything banana flavoured and this particular Whey I am using hits the spot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (14/7/14)

Oh, that is easy. Just get some banana juice. Like VM's Banana Cream or Yellow Submarine by Craft Vapour. Or, if you want to mix it with tobacco - Devil's Cut by SubOhm. Banana craving satisfied!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chef Guest (14/7/14)

Honestly, I don't have the time to go to gym. I also don't have the time to cook.

Don't bother asking how this is possible with me being a chef. It's simply the way it is. Take out or bulk cooking is generally how it pans out, and neither is conducive to a healthy lifestyle. 

So in the interest if trying to make sure that I'll still be able to buy shirts and pants from stores that normal people buy, I've reverted to a tried and tested method that I know works.

@Mike pls see paragraph 1 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## Chef Guest (14/7/14)

Andre said:


> Oh, that is easy. Just get some banana juice. Like VM's Banana Cream or Yellow Submarine by Craft Vapour. Or, if you want to mix it with tobacco - Devil's Cut by SubOhm. Banana craving satisfied!


Not helpful... 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike (14/7/14)

Bud, adding protein shakes is going to make you fatter. It's incredibly simple, if you eat more food, you gain weight. What on earth do you "need" carbs for if you aren't doing any physical activity? Low carbs, moderate fats and high protein with a controlled caloric intake is the most efficient way to lose fat, especially if you're not training.

I get you like bananas, but don't jump down someone's throat with flawed logic just because they say something you don't like. Also don't compare yourself to someone who is serious enough about their body to compete in comps, I can almost guarantee she's training hard and needs the energy that a couple bananas give. I hit the gym 3 to 4 times a week and 1 banana makes up for 10% of my daily carbs.


----------



## Chef Guest (14/7/14)

Mike said:


> Bud, adding protein shakes is going to make you fatter. It's incredibly simple, if you eat more food, you gain weight. What on earth do you "need" carbs for if you aren't doing any physical activity? Low carbs, moderate fats and high protein with a controlled caloric intake is the most efficient way to lose fat, especially if you're not training.
> 
> I get you like bananas, but don't jump down someone's throat with flawed logic just because they say something you don't like. Also don't compare yourself to someone who is serious enough about their body to compete in comps, I can almost guarantee she's training hard and needs the energy that a couple bananas give. I hit the gym 3 to 4 times a week and 1 banana makes up for 10% of my daily carbs.



I'm not jumping down anyone's throat @Mike . I think you need to understand the place that this comes from, and consider a few things.

Carbs are NEEDED because I'm on my feet from 5:30 until 19:00. And then I keep working, even if it's not in a kitchen. I don't have time to go to gym because of my work responsibilities. If I could I would.

The point is that most of the time I don't even eat 3 meals a day because I'm just too busy. Normally I'd eat a late dinner and that's it. As a result my metabolic rate is a mess and I gain weight easily. So this is my solution. It's quick, easy and provides me with the nutrition I need. I'm not adding to what I already eat. Just making sure that I put something in more regularly, and what I put in is better for me in the long run.

The point that you made about " Low carbs, moderate fats and high protein with a controlled caloric intake is the most efficient way to lose fat, especially if you're not training." Is exactly what I'm doing. Low carb protein shakes 3 times a day. That's it.

And no, I wouldn't bother trying to compare myself to someone who trains daily because I know that I'm not that person. But I would like to think that due to my chosen profession, I know enough about food and nutrition to make an informed choice about what I put in and how that will affect me, personally and no one else.

I started this thread because I thought it would be a laugh, knowing how hectic my own life is and how hard it is for me to maintain a balanced diet. Maybe someone could relate and share the joke or better yet their own experiences. 

If I'd wanted to piss people off or had known that people would have gotten so worked up over this, I might have posted in a gym centric/muscle mad/fitness fundi forum where I could have laughed at all of the roid junkies and peptide poppers bursting arteries at my ludicrously uninformed suggestions about MY PERSONAL health and wellness. 

But I didn't. I started a little thread in a forum for people who are busy recovering from a lifelong addiction to a cancer causing, heart disease encouraging, emphysema enabling, bad breath and BO inflicting; tar, cyanide and arsenic laced substance/product that would have had us all in an early grave! 

And maybe, just maybe; we could have a laugh about some unhealthy lifestyle choices... 

(Considering the "raison d'taire" of this particular forum)

...our possible solutions, and most importantly how we can relate to one another. Cos the last time I checked, that's what this forum is all about.

In any case, I'm all ranted out now and can feel my energy reserves dropping - Time to go find me a banana!  

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (14/7/14)

I'll stick to my proven liquid diet consisting of Beer & Wine, every time I loose a couple of days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Chef Guest (14/7/14)

Don't forget Ohm Johan...

Beer and wine are carbs and will make you fat!

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (14/7/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Don't forget Ohm Johan...
> 
> Beer and wine are carbs and will make you fat!
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


 
Yip, but at least I loose something in an enjoyable way, even if its just 1 day lost

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (14/7/14)

johan said:


> Yip, but at least I loose something in an enjoyable way, even if its just 1 day lost


Hahahahaha! 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## johan (14/7/14)

Jokes aside, everybody is different as said in previous posts. I know what I must avoid (sugar, any fine meal stuff like bread, cake, etc, and dairy products). Personally I found a higher protein intake, very little carbs during meals and nut based snack in between, helped me, and that's without the need to reduce my wine consumption.


----------



## Chef Guest (14/7/14)

Agreed. Now if only I could lay off the non alcoholic beer... 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## johan (14/7/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Agreed. Now if only I could lay off the non alcoholic beer...
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


 
You lucky, I can't lay off my home brewed alcoholic beer


----------



## Chef Guest (14/7/14)

I'm not allowed to drink anymore. Doctor says I have an addictive personality...

Could you make non alcoholic beer though? I'd buy it off you! 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## Mike (14/7/14)

@Chef Guest you clearly have a high stress job  Either that or a flair for the dramatic. I was just trying to be helpful man. As someone who has spent most of their life chubby or worse, I'm always eager to give people pointers on the topic. May I ask where you work? I'd personally have loved to go into the culinary field, but I wouldn't ever be able to cope with the hours or intensity of it..


----------



## johan (14/7/14)

Chef Guest said:


> I'm not allowed to drink anymore. Doctor says I have an addictive personality...
> 
> Could you make non alcoholic beer though? I'd buy it off you!
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


 
Thanks for the heads up, I am not going to visit a doctor - too many things I can't lay off. Never tried brewing a non alcoholic beer though - yeast eats up the sugars in the malted barley and produce alcohol. I will first do a search and see how its done and if its possible.


----------



## Chef Guest (15/7/14)

Mike said:


> @Chef Guest you clearly have a high stress job  Either that or a flair for the dramatic. I was just trying to be helpful man. As someone who has spent most of their life chubby or worse, I'm always eager to give people pointers on the topic. May I ask where you work? I'd personally have loved to go into the culinary field, but I wouldn't ever be able to cope with the hours or intensity of it..


@Mike You have hit the nail on the head! Both high stress, arguably moderated by a flair for the dramatic! (what would life be without a little drama?)

I can relate to your experience, as I too have never really been slim, trim and the Men's Health poster boy. Truth be told, I'm the only one in my family who has weight issues. It's not really a sensitive thing for me, as I've been this way my whole life, and am apart from being overweight generally healthy. Sorry if I came across aggressive. Byproduct of the job I'm afraid. 

I suppose I just want to start making some healthier lifestyle choices. The job just isn't conducive to it, and it's been really hard to have any sort of balance in my life, especially and ironically considering my industry. I'm hoping to get the business settled to the point where I can get into the gym and start getting some exercise but until then it's balls to the wall.

I'm the Ops director for a small corporate catering company. Worked as a chef for many years in various leisure and corporate environments. It's thankless, poor paying and backbreaking work and requires a level of commitment, passion and discipline that i think gets underplayed by the glamour of celeb chefs. But for all of that, I still love what I do, and don't regret a thing!

But maybe one day I'll use that law degree that's gathering dust in my study. Who knows...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (15/7/14)

Chef Guest said:


> @Mike You have hit the nail on the head! Both high stress, arguably moderated by a flair for the dramatic! (what would life be without a little drama?)
> 
> I can relate to your experience, as I too have never really been slim, trim and the Men's Health poster boy. Truth be told, I'm the only one in my family who has weight issues. It's not really a sensitive thing for me, as I've been this way my whole life, and am apart from being overweight generally healthy. Sorry if I came across aggressive. Byproduct of the job I'm afraid.
> 
> ...


Lol, practicing law is a more sure way to a heart attack than being a chef! For me, vaping has worked to quit smoking and banting to lose weight. Now, to work on mental stability.


----------



## Chef Guest (16/7/14)

Andre said:


> Lol, practicing law is a more sure way to a heart attack than being a chef! For me, vaping has worked to quit smoking and banting to lose weight. Now, to work on mental stability.


 
No jokes. A mate of mine who I studied with (absolutely brilliant guy...) has been admitted to psyche wards 3 times for nervous breakdowns. Different kind of stress is suppose... Never practiced so I wouldn't know.

But don't downplay it man. It may be one of the most stressful jobs out there. I've seen people break (a few of them by my own hand...) from the pressure of the kitchen. 

Mental stability? Write off. I've accepted my fate and will proudly remain one of the mad ones.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

